# Do I need a licenses for bridges?



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

I have family in and want to take them fishing on sikes or 3 mile bridge , they r from ms., do we need a licenses?

how much does it cost to fish the bridges?


----------



## reyesm275 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes Florida now requires fishing license for shore fishing. It should be free at places that sell fishing supplies or no more than $5.00.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes you need a license. It's free for residents but I'd imagine around 7-10 dollars for a week pass for non resdients. Bob Sikes is free to fish, you have to pay for the 3 mile bridge to fish, I think it's like $3 for car and $2 per additional person.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

This link on Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission's Website will help determine who needs a license.

FFWCC – Do I need a license or permit?


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

You do not need a license to fish the 3MB pier, you just pay the admission as posted at the entrance.


----------

